# try to open a small engine rebuilding shop



## d3n80 (Dec 29, 2008)

helo
i,m d3n80 from South East Asia, Indonesia it is. As the topic says i,m planning to open my own engine rebuilding shop. Its going to be a small motorcycle engine, single cylinder 110 cc - 250 cc shop. I,m planning to work on:

1. Cylinder boring up
2. cylinder honing
3. valve job
4. etc ( i dont know yet...)

mostly the three works above. I need help with the tools and machinery selection and type or brands, The cheapest or the very least to have machinary. The "old School" way

I've hear something about vertical drilling machine and flex hone ? is it applicable ? for boring and honing shop ?

in the city i live there are only a few good boring and honing shop. So i was thinking i will take the chance and open my own shop.

Thanks
D3n80


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Save your money buy and sell used engines*

The machines and finding someone to use them correctly is very expensive. You can contact the one shop you know for a discount on the machine jobs you bring them. Think about all the engines around you and only one shop no one needs a second shop or can find good help to work there. Good luck with your dream.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 22, 2008)

Before you try to open your own shop, I would suggest that you work in the field for awhile to gain the experience that you need to succeed. There you will learn which tools are needed for which jobs you are preforming. 

I am not a small engine technician, however if you have taken the time to read through many of the posted thread available you will realize that even small engines can be (and are) complicated machines. If you try to open your own shop before you "hone" (pun intended) your skills you are setting yourself up for failure.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

you have to have the clientale people would have to know you are doing this besides a schooling would help you big time somewhere you can take a course in what you dream of doing and get a diploma in that trade and display that diploma you be surprised on what people look at in a business structure


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

If you are planning to hone out engines you better know what you are doing,because if you do it wrong you may be buying your customer a NEW engine because you didn't hone or bore out engine correctly. Best to get some experience in a machine shop that does that kind of work. I pay about $40. to have a engine bored out and it's worth every penny to have it done right by someone who knows how.


----------



## revbassman (Jan 2, 2009)

I ran a hone for thirty one years and blieve me it was not a easy job to do. You half to know quit a bit to do it. I did it on engines a lot larger than most and they had crazy spects but I figure the same on small engines. I once hone a 18 inch cylinder that was 103 inches long.


----------

